# Training Methods



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello there,

I've been researching different trainers, looking for someone to work with, or someone I can learn from in training my own pup once I find the right one. I have found a variety of "options" out there - some places want you to leave your dog with them for a month and they "magically" come out as a perfectly well-mannered dog. Some places charge you an arm, a leg, and your first born (and your dog's first born) and all you get is basic obedience. There are a few I have seen that I'm impressed with - they train you AND your dog, so your dog bonds with you, and not a stranger. Makes sense to me.

The most astonishing thing I have found is a "trainer" claiming to use violence to train them to real life situations. They boldly claim to use a "hard bamboo stick" AGAINST your dog ("so they know aggression") and they will also "push" your dog "hard into: doors, walls, counters, tables, and chairs. This, like any combative training, helps to condition and ensure that they will stay in the fight."

They claim that their dogs are "compassionate, loving family members as well as precise, effective tools..." So...hitting a dog with a stick makes him compassionate. Oh ****, I've been doing it wrong for years. 

Really? Is this truly NECESSARY? Abuse my dog so he will attack anyone wanting to break into my home? 

Please forgive me if this sounds ignorant, but is that sort of abuse truly the best way to train a dog? It sounds like a poor method to me. Has anyone ever heard of this sort of "training" and its effectiveness? Don't get me wrong, I would never buy a dog from a "trainer" like that, nor would I ever train my dog by showing him the "real world" in that manner...I'm curious to know if anyone has heard of this sort of thing?

Here's the website: Ultimate K9 | Protection Dog Training | Milwaukee, WI


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I wonder what is the law in US about cruelty to animals? There must have been such cases in the court! Any good trainer would tell you that separation with his owner causes a terrible trauma for any dog. These poor dogs end in shelters, absolutely psychologically damaged. Nobody can train them any further.
The dog should never be blamed of being agressive, only human could be the reason. That is true even for ASTs. Many people who claim here that their dogs are non-agressive GSDs - simply do not realize that that is their nice personalities make their dogs so lovely. Sweet voice makes your dog sweet, it's easy. If there is a harmony in the family - dogs wouldn't bite children. The worst scenario - when the two argue in high pitched tunes, than, just wait, one of them would be bitten, if not both.
To fight agressiveness in agressive GSD is the most wrong thing to do. Instead - you fool him. If he is young, he will forget his bad experience, if treated nicely first of all. Your answer to all your questions is in the dog's hunger. Even if he is not much food driven, wait until he is very hungry. Feed him one of his daily meals out of hand for a week. By putting a tiny pieces on your palm train him to lick your open palms. Train him to receive a slice of cheese out of your mouth. Walking in the house make him following you by feeding one bit at a time some kibble. But, don't give it for nothing, ask him to sit, bark, etc. Avoid any forbidding commands, if you don't like something call your dog to yourself and ask to sit for a treat. Just agree with his dominance for a while, ignore his self-protectiveness. Agression in GSD is nothing else but outgrown fear, as the fear differs from agression only in amount of adrenaline in the blood. Your dog was abused, and it is not your fault. 
Find a professional Schutzhund club and start obedience there. But... Don't tell them your story, it would scare them.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

By the way... In training a guard dog ( different than Schutzhund sport protection), in order to cause pain a whip is used, never a stick. A stick can cause damage to the liver, kidneys, and even break the rib of the dog.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have never trained in PP. however, I believe it is very common and part of training a true PPD to really push them. To have the decoy truly act like a threat. 

In a true situation, a perp is going to hit, kick, slam a dog into any surface they can to stop the attack. The dogs need to be trained to handle that type of offensive attack from the perp. True PPD dogs are not born. They have to be trained to continue the attack no matter what is happening to them. 

I doubt this is the correct trainer for what you want to achieve with your dog. But if you were looking for a dog that would NOT bite and run and truly engage with a threat, then maybe. 

All this said, I did not even go to the website. Just went off what you posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> True PPD dogs are not born. They have to be trained to continue the attack no matter what is happening to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would disagree with this. They are certainly trained to promote drive and fight, however it takes a very special temperament. Most dogs, even most national level bite sport dogs will pick flight over fight when it comes to a TRUE confrontation. It takes a very special dog to not back done from those situations. Those are temperaments the dog is born with.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> Most dogs, even most national level bite sport dogs will pick flight over fight when it comes to a TRUE confrontation.


That's right. One dog amazed me at our Schutzhund club. She was the only one unmuzzled and unleashed, because she wasn't agressive to other dogs. While we were drinking coffe in the hallway, she dragged dirty suite to our decoy and started to bark at him, clearly saying:"Let's go! It's enough!" This illustrates the relationship between the dog and his "prey" in Shutzhund.
In guard training, which has nothing to do with the sports, the story is different. The guard dog, as any other working dog, must have specific upbringing in accordance to the future role. A guard dog is a raised killer, probably one in hundred GSD puppies are born with necessary qualities. From the very first day with his owner/handler he learns to dominate over the human. He is threatened in different ways different times of the day and night, and in struggle, or pretended struggle, he must always win. Beating him with a whip or a bat, kicking him ( that should be done professionally, so, not to cause any damage) and suffocating him on the ground is meant to inspire more confidence in the dog, it teaches him to avoid the kicks and hits. His determination to pull the decoy down shoud help him to ignore any type of a gun shot, or any other distractive noise. You should have a very special reason to wish to have such a dog, but, I suppose, someone cannot sleep in peace without.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Anubis_Star said:


> I would disagree with this. They are certainly trained to promote drive and fight, however it takes a very special temperament. Most dogs, even most national level bite sport dogs will pick flight over fight when it comes to a TRUE confrontation. It takes a very special dog to not back done from those situations. Those are temperaments the dog is born with.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are right. There is a lot that goes into a true PPD. Basic temperament being one of them. But even the most solidly tempered dog HAS to learn to fight THROUGH the attack of the perp. This is not something that most dogs are born with. It has to be trained, BUT can only be trained correctly in to a dog with the correct temperament. So I conceded to that. 

It would be very rare for a dog, of any temperament, without training, to fight through a true attack by the perp. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> It would be very rare for a dog, of any temperament, without training, to fight through a true attack by the perp.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And I'll agree 100% to that 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Its very easy to sensationalize this topic which the op is doing. Phrases like abuse your dog kind of turn the discussion into a "when did you start beating your wife?" type of question. Imo proper protection starts with a motivational foundation in bitework and obedience. You build the dogs confidence and technique. Once you have a solid foundation you can layer on pressure. Yes that to my mind includes hard stick hits and pushing the dog into things, screaming etc. The more pressure you apply in training the more prepped the dog is for the real deal imo. 

However, if they like some pp trainers are just taking your green dog back tying him and beating him till he bites thats not a good thing.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I can see both sides of the argument - that by teaching the dog to go through the pain, through whatever...he can protect his human. But it seems a little extreme to use a stick, and to push, kick, and throw the dog around. 

Honestly, I would never use a trainer I question...but I was curious about whether or not this sort of "abuse" (my opinion, might not be anyone else's) is a successful training technique. It seems to me that it would teach your dog to bite at every loud voice or bump. Hm


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

No the dog does not bite unless commanded by the handler. If its trained properly anyways.

Pressure (stick hits, flanking, yelling, gunshots etc). You dont use pressure to make a dog protective. Thats more genetics then anything else. Pressure is added incrementally in the training process to increase the dogs confidence and tolerance for adversity while in the fight. If you are training for true PP or LE work then you add real pressure so you can get an idea of what you have and what needs working on.

That way when the dog is on the bite and the perp starts screaming and running into things or striking the dog its not a total shock to the dog. Go watch bite work you will see the more insecure or immature dogs tend to have poor grip or come off the bite when pressure they are not prepped for is applied. Then you watch the same dog in a couple months and its handling the same pressure that previously would have sent it into avoidance.

Stinting on real pressure in training is as foolish as sending soldiers into combat who have never heard a gunshot.

Here is a good video of pressure being applied by an expert. This dog is intended for LE. Note the body language of the dog even at the highest point. He enjoys the fight and the pressure.





 
Anyways I dont think you can really learn this stuff over the net. Go to a club PSA, IPO, PP and talk to the handlers and trainers there. Watch the dogs work.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol...the place in question is actually in the suburb I live in. At least the advertisement on a building is. If you look at that website, there's like no way to contact them. When I was first interested in training my dog in some more advanced stuff I tried to contact them through the phone and through the internet and never got a single response. Either they only train their own dogs and then try to sell them to people, or there is something else fishy going on. The facility I drive by...doesn't look anything like the pictures on the website and I don't really know where they do their training. No one in the Schutzhund circles around here knows about this place or the trainers.

My suburbs K9 was not trained my this place (says a lot when the local PD won't support a business in its own town). I've never met a single GSD trained by this place or anyone that has advertised as to have trained there. The building...doesn't have any contact information on it, just has the name and a picture of a person hugging a GSD. I know the website looks super legit, but from what I've seen of an actual facility...not even close.

Truth is...if I could've gotten a hold of this place, I would've seen what training there is like. I would never leave my dog with anyone to train, but I would've tried to work something out where we can adjust their training methods to my liking.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I was born and raised in Wisconsin, and was so excited to find a trainer there that "looked" good. I would have liked to have sent my dad and one of his pups there, if it were a decent place. But it just seemed bad. You know, gut feelings and all.

The video you showed, Blitzkrieg, was definitely interesting. This I could agree with - it is rough, but it obviously isn't hurting the dog. It seems like a "gentle" way to be rough, if that makes sense. The trainer isn't actually throwing the dog around, nor is he actually doing anything to truly hurt him. The trainer in WI phrased it like the dog would be whipped around and near beaten to "understand" his job.

I dunno. I think I would rather watch some trainers and find a method that works for me. I have yet to get my own pup (trying to convince the hubby we need another dog isn't easy), but in the meantime, I'm happy to keep researching what I want for my dog, and finding a training method that works. 

I have considered Schutzhund, and then I have read that it's mainly for "show," and not for actual protection. Any thoughts on this? I live in a rural area, and granted, I live with a cop, that doesn't mean that nobody wants to hurt him enough to go for his family. When I convince him we need another dog, I want it trained to protect the family - to be functional as well as a stable, happy member of our family.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

As Blitzkrieg said, this type of pressure is built up over time. A good decoy pushes a dog just before it's breaking point then lets the dog win. This builds up the dog tolerance. Over time the dog begins to feel that it can never lose. This is what you want. You may see it as abusive, but that's because you don't understand what's really behind it. You also have to realize that during this, the dog is in such a high state of drive that it most likely doesn't even feel most this stuff. Ever been in a fight? Chances are if you were you didn't feel every punch you received because you're adrenalin is rushing and you're focused on other things. Done correctly, it is far from abuse. Again it is introduced slowly. Just like a troop getting ready for combat, you need to expose them to as many scenarios as possible so that they always feel in control/comfortable.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

burdock87 said:


> I have considered Schutzhund, and then I have read that it's mainly for "show," and not for actual protection. Any thoughts on this?


People have a _lot_ of thoughts on this. Do a search, you'll find lots. It is a subject that comes up often. 

Here are my thoughts, which I'll preface by saying that I do not currently train in Schutzhund and my experience is pretty much limited to reading stuff, watching videos, and attending occasional trials at varying levels.

Schutzhund/IPO is the biggest and most popular protection sport in the U.S. by a pretty significant margin. 

This means a couple of things: (a) it's big enough to have a participant base that has varying goals (some people are just doing it recreationally to have fun with their dogs, some people are out to compete seriously and hit high scores, some people are doing it to test their breeding stock, some people are doing it because they might actually prefer different protection sports but IPO is the only one available locally, etc.); and (b) there are more trainers teaching this sport than the other protection sports, and it tends to have a bigger/more established club culture in many regions.

What this means for you is that it's probably going to be easier to find an IPO club than anything else nearby, and that your chances of finding a knowledgeable trainer are higher because any decent trainer is going to be trialing their own dogs and will probably have students trialing as well, which means you can get some outside evaluation of whether they do in fact actually know their stuff.

It also means that you may have to filter through trainers whose priorities are not the same as yours (assuming you're fortunate enough to have a choice!).

Personally I tend to be the "sport first and foremost" type of competitor who is obsessed with scores and has little to no interest in a "for real" protection dog. I'm also coming at it from a background in other non-bitework sports, in which I intend to continue cross-training any future dog. Therefore I'd be more interested in a trainer who produces brilliant heeling and flashy fronts and finishes as opposed to a strong protection trainer who does a lot of PP work on the side. But both types exist in the sport -- IPO isn't necessarily one thing or the other, it encompasses a lot of variations in approaches, priorities, and goals.

There certainly _are_ people who do it mostly for "show"; if and when I get a dog who can do IPO, I'll very probably be one of them. But there are definitely a lot of people who are aiming for something more like "real" work, and many of them train in IPO too.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

As usual, well said!

I also know people who train for IPO and personal protection. With a good dog and a good trainer they are not mutually exclusive.

Generally the deterrent effect of a well trained GSD is sufficient, for me at least. 



Merciel said:


> People have a _lot_ of thoughts on this. Do a search, you'll find lots. It is a subject that comes up often.
> 
> Here are my thoughts, which I'll preface by saying that I do not currently train in Schutzhund and my experience is pretty much limited to reading stuff, watching videos, and attending occasional trials at varying levels.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Besides Merciel's good points a couple of other things to mull over as you think about this.

Training a dog for personal protection is a big responsibility. Something you must keep working at throughout most of the dog's life. 

I'm of the mind that if someone is crazy enough to _challenge _a full grown GSD then you probably need to have your firearm handy anyways. 

IMO SchH-IPO or PSA are actually great ways to learn about training and understanding the drives of the German Shepherd, whether you want to use the dog for personal protection or not. Even for those that do it just for 'show' it takes a lot of work and dedication to title a dog in protection sports. Putting an IPO3 on a dog is nothing to sneeze at for sure. If someone wants to take it another step and go into personal protection having trained in one of the protection sports won't be a hindrance but rather only add to your knowledge base.

One can never learn _too much_ about these amazing dogs. 




burdock87 said:


> I was born and raised in Wisconsin, and was so excited to find a trainer there that "looked" good. I would have liked to have sent my dad and one of his pups there, if it were a decent place. But it just seemed bad. You know, gut feelings and all.
> 
> The video you showed, Blitzkrieg, was definitely interesting. This I could agree with - it is rough, but it obviously isn't hurting the dog. It seems like a "gentle" way to be rough, if that makes sense. The trainer isn't actually throwing the dog around, nor is he actually doing anything to truly hurt him. The trainer in WI phrased it like the dog would be whipped around and near beaten to "understand" his job.
> 
> ...


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Who was this guy in WI? I'd be curious to know. OTher than that, IPO is a sport, yes it's for points. You get what you train for, you can use what your dog has. I train for sport, because if **** hits the fan, I'm protecting my dogs, not the other way around. I have way too much time, energy and love into them to send them out when my bullets will get their faster. About all they really need to do is bark. Now would they do more? I have a feeling they would, but I really don't care to find out.

Now for "sport" training, we do stuff in trees, in buildings, in woods, brush and sterile ipo fields, they get lots thrown at them beyond "sport" stuff, but if all you want is simple sterile sport, go for it, if not, do more. because your dog runs around a blind and barks at a guy with a sleeve doesn't mean you can't do muzzle work, or hidden sleeve or throw jugs of rocks around and have him confront a "bad guy" in a bathroom. You can tell a lot from doing "just sport" and you can also train for a lot more than just the exercises. I think people that don't are just too bad of trainers or too lazy to put in the work

and just because a dog bites a suit and not a sleeve, it doesn't make it "real" Because a trainer can tie a dog out and shove a hidden sleeve in its mouth, it's not real either. Beyond that, dogs have it or they don't. There are a lot of dogs that just do "sport" that will lay down their life for you too.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I would like to know my dog would do what he can to protect me, but I'd rather he not have to, as you said, crackem. I guess I need to do more research on Schutzhund. I simply want a dog that could help me out if things got real bad (until I could get to my pistol); or deter the "bad guy" from even starting anything.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

yes true ppd are born but they are not "rare" as people make them out to be, people just dont ask for them or look in the right places

THey have it in them to bite for real from the start the training adds to it and creates a good fight drive and brings out that instinct. Kinda like a person who has good heart for fighting but then you train that person they become much much more confidnant. Without the training they are not going to win they dont know what to do agaisnt another species and if that species pushes even the ones that are born with it may take a few bites and then back down. Again some wont some may stay in the fight even if not trained. Most will at least bite or something if they have the proper genes to begin with and have not been trained. 

There are plenty of sch dogs out there that will, the good ones at least. You may not see them at your local club but they are for sure out there. YOu have to be very selective in picking and your breeder. It is not that hard to find a dog like this in german shepherd. If you wanted a dog like this in dobies or another breed like a rottie then yes it is going to be tough. But gsd there are a lot out there still. Lots of breeders can still produce this dog and the dog will still be stable.


David once the bite suit falls off the dog should never look at the suit again the dog should and want to keep focussing on the man. THe dogs that go right back after the suit are not really the ones i consider ppd's. THe ones who ignore the fallen suit and just want to kill the naked decoy in no shirt and unnderwear are the ones i consider real. JMHO For a PPD i do not want a dog showing any interest in equipment. BUt i want these traits from the start. Like some dogs seem to naturally just focus on the man while others focus on the euip. Again JMHO When he strips and the dog is just as eager to bite him or even more eager those are the ones I will take as a PPD. 


ALso the dogs you cannot get close to. Some decoys are able to touch a dogs nose in ppd? The dog should be able to grab the fingers or try really hard to get a hold of him, so at least most decoys will not get that close. The dogs that are letting their faces and nose be touched do not seem very real either. The dog id expect to be lunging at the man like a gator there is no way fingers are going to get close to the dog. Some dogs seem to give a live bite to make a point before they are shown some real respect then the decoys seem to be very cautious on how they are being handled after that lol


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Also the real ppds dont even have to be aggressive dogs sometimes they are not. If they are not tied up I noticed they wont bark they are just silent and will run and nail a person without making a sound. THe only time I hear noise is when they are held back from attacking. Some of these dogs are great in public and calm in temper. They just have what it takes to get very serious when they have to be. They are not afraid of using their jaws to their fullest power on just about anything humans, dogs etc.. Blood or flesh biting does not seem to bother them. You can really see how reluctant a lot of dogs are to bite. ANd then some just dont give 2 ****s they will bite anywhere and anything when they have to, even if they are not mean or aggressive dogs, they do anything to win. 


Anyone else notice this?


On another note well bred untrained dogs can scare the living crap out of most people and some still bite. Who is going to keep comming when the dog is barking insane at the end of leash? they would do it if they were going to shoot it, or be insane, or on drugs. Or be suicidal. Its not just the dog they have to deal with, they are dealing with YOU fighting for YOUR life. You are just as dangerous as your dog when you are fighting for your life. Well you should be.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> You are right. There is a lot that goes into a true PPD. Basic temperament being one of them. But even the most solidly tempered dog HAS to learn to fight THROUGH the attack of the perp. This is not something that most dogs are born with. It has to be trained, BUT can only be trained correctly in to a dog with the correct temperament. So I conceded to that.
> 
> It would be very rare for a dog, of any temperament, without training, to fight through a true attack by the perp. Violence for dogs like these usually just makes them fight harder. But again it comes with training like training a boxer they arent born with that ability but they were born with the genes to do that just like boxers were born with the genes for it. I cant be a pro boxer.
> 
> ...




Yeah that is what i call fight drive but what anibus is talking about is it takes a natural civil with good heart dog that has the ability to get that fight drive to be capable of being trained that far, most just shut down when going to that level. Again GSD's seem to shut down much less often than other breeds from what i have seen (NOT INCLUDING MALS)


many many dogs will bite, but we are talking an all out fight, fighting a dog that is going to be using its jaws to the best of its ability, gsds have a lot of power in their jaws like 500 psi??? and that gsd will learn high pain tollerance because once in that mode they really are in it to win. A very scary animal to deal with (if you attack its owner). You start off with the right dog then train to that level.


A naturally civil dog with no training just a good upbrining and strong bond will nail someone in some bad situations. I doubht they will fight the person all out. But they will probably give them a bite or 2. That will be enough cause those bites hurt bad.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a breeder in mind. I have met the possible sires and dams - and all these dogs are family owned and raised. The best pair are both protection dog trained, but still sane enough to enjoy playing a good game of fetch, or being loved on in the house. They understand that not all strangers are bad, and are very calm (though watchful) when someone comes in. Once they see their owners interacting with the new people, they realize it's safe, and are happy to be loved on. But at night, when nobody is supposed to be there, they'll let you know that you're on the wrong side of the fence. My husband's dog is sired by one such dog. Hubby went to check on the house one night (our friends were gone for a few days) and the dog walked up calm as could be, saw hubby was on the wrong side of the fence, and growled and slowly advanced until he was on the "right" side of the fence. Once hubby was there, the dog returned to his "post."

I know my breeder will help me get the right pup for what I want. I have told her exactly what I'm looking for.

I'm a little sad that hubby's boy (now a 4 year old GSD) is a giant pansy. Bullet and I will play in the yard and he will lunge now and then, but will never try to bite. I'll grab at him (much like you see in the video posted here, though not quite as rough, I think?) and he'll immediately whimper and look at me all disgusted that I could possibly be so mean to him. Hubby can get him to bite on me when (hubby) and I are playing, but Bullet knows the difference between mama and a true "bad guy." He has never bitten to hurt me. I wonder if he would truly protect his daddy from someone we don't know, but I hope I don't have to find out.


----------



## biggo (Nov 11, 2013)

The best way to prevent a dog from barking excessively, is to make him more comfortable with whatever it is he barks at so frequently. Dogs bark at anything that scares or threatens them, so if you show your dog that the object of their fear is nothing to be afraid of, he'll stop barking.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

burdock87 said:


> I have a breeder in mind. I have met the possible sires and dams - and all these dogs are family owned and raised. The best pair are both protection dog trained, but still sane enough to enjoy playing a good game of fetch, or being loved on in the house. They understand that not all strangers are bad, and are very calm (though watchful) when someone comes in. Once they see their owners interacting with the new people, they realize it's safe, and are happy to be loved on. But at night, when nobody is supposed to be there, they'll let you know that you're on the wrong side of the fence. My husband's dog is sired by one such dog. Hubby went to check on the house one night (our friends were gone for a few days) and the dog walked up calm as could be, saw hubby was on the wrong side of the fence, and growled and slowly advanced until he was on the "right" side of the fence. Once hubby was there, the dog returned to his "post."
> 
> I know my breeder will help me get the right pup for what I want. I have told her exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> I'm a little sad that hubby's boy (now a 4 year old GSD) is a giant pansy. Bullet and I will play in the yard and he will lunge now and then, but will never try to bite. I'll grab at him (much like you see in the video posted here, though not quite as rough, I think?) and he'll immediately whimper and look at me all disgusted that I could possibly be so mean to him. Hubby can get him to bite on me when (hubby) and I are playing, but Bullet knows the difference between mama and a true "bad guy." He has never bitten to hurt me. I wonder if he would truly protect his daddy from someone we don't know, but I hope I don't have to find out.


Don't teach your dog dog to bite you. Please find a club and employ a helper. Your dog needs to trust you, not think that he may have to defend himself against you. Teaching a dog to bite is a careful process that you need experience in, and help with.

If I accidentally kick or step on my working dog, she will give out a "hey, watch it" yelp. If someone else steps on her or kicks her, they very well may be wearing a GSD. Big difference when it's you.

David Winners


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> No the dog does not bite unless commanded by the handler. If its trained properly anyways.
> 
> Pressure (stick hits, flanking, yelling, gunshots etc). You dont use pressure to make a dog protective. Thats more genetics then anything else. Pressure is added incrementally in the training process to increase the dogs confidence and tolerance for adversity while in the fight. If you are training for true PP or LE work then you add real pressure so you can get an idea of what you have and what needs working on.
> 
> ...


I was actually going to post one of Mike's videos here until I got to your post lol.

David Winners


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

biggo said:


> The best way to prevent a dog from barking excessively, is to make him more comfortable with whatever it is he barks at so frequently. Dogs bark at anything that scares or threatens them, so if you show your dog that the object of their fear is nothing to be afraid of, he'll stop barking.




Some dogs are just territoral, that is why people like or want a gsd as a guard dog because of this trait. IF someone wants a happy go lucky loving dog that will allow everyone into their yard get another breed. We are not talking fear we are just talking natural territorial dominance which i think is an important part of this breed. Its what makes you feel safe at night when your dog is watching over everything. A good gsd is not going to let any stranger into the yard they consider theirs.


If someone wants a quiet breed they should look into greyhounds my friends greyhound is very quiet and mellow.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

A real PPD thinks he is the baddest thing on the planet" they don't hold a grudge; they bite because they were given a command! They out because they were given a command! They are taught people are okay;Just not some people. That is accomplished buy socialization. Not every dog has what it takes.They don't care about a bite on a sleeve. They are trained to defend their handler and themselves. The dog that has what it takes can be turned on and off! Like a light switch. most dogs can be trained to bite but don't want to out.To much defense. Some dogs will out but don't have the defense drive to take the fight to the bad guy.you need balance. Some sport dogs can make good PPD; not all . People have asked me how can that dog want to eat me one minute and be friends the next; I would say he was never mad at you he was trained.p.s. you never beat a dog you condition. Sincerely Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## williamlillis (Jan 7, 2014)

Its a nice post!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

bill said:


> A real PPD thinks he is the baddest thing on the planet" they don't hold a grudge; they bite because they were given a command! They out because they were given a command! They are taught people are okay;Just not some people. That is accomplished buy socialization. Not every dog has what it takes.They don't care about a bite on a sleeve. They are trained to defend their handler and themselves. The dog that has what it takes can be turned on and off! Like a light switch. most dogs can be trained to bite but don't want to out.To much defense. Some dogs will out but don't have the defense drive to take the fight to the bad guy.you need balance. Some sport dogs can make good PPD; not all . People have asked me how can that dog want to eat me one minute and be friends the next; I would say he was never mad at you he was trained.p.s. you never beat a dog you condition. Sincerely Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nicely worded

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

